# Pogostemon Erectus



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

mwei said:


> Just wondering...does anyone here have any experience with Pogostemon Erectus?
> 
> I saw a picture of it and I am just wondering what is it good for and if it is easy to care and how fast does it grow..etc.


Its a great plant, medium growth speed, and when it is trimmed you get a ton of side shoots out of it.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

It's not too easy.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

It won't work with your low light though lol

I have it in my high light co2 injected tank, at best it'd be a medium light plant.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

HybridHerp said:


> It won't work with your low light though lol
> 
> I have it in my high light co2 injected tank, at best it'd be a medium light plant.


 
I should have added this little Caveat in my post too. It does not like low light.


----------



## mwei (Mar 31, 2013)

ahh I see...so it needs at least medium light...hmm I may look into that in the future when I can invest on some better lightings then!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

talk to me (or people on here) once you do that....also, by that time I should be able to hook you up with p. erectus since I just started growing this species


----------



## mwei (Mar 31, 2013)

HybridHerp said:


> talk to me (or people on here) once you do that....also, by that time I should be able to hook you up with p. erectus since I just started growing this species


haha will do and AWESOME! I'll def. message you once I get better lighting to be able to sustain the p. erectus!


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine pretty much melted away, I had about 2 inches of new growth but the bottom just turned to brown mush.

I was running 2x55 watt PC lighting 20inches from substrate. ~80Par?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

mwei said:


> Just wondering...does anyone here have any experience with Pogostemon Erectus?
> 
> I saw a picture of it and I am just wondering what is it good for and if it is easy to care and how fast does it grow..etc.


Hi mwei,

Easily one of my favorite plants, and very adaptable. I grow my in low light (PAR=25) with Safe-T-Sorb substrate. No CO2. I dose the a modified EI method. Granted it doesn't grow as quickly with PAR=25 compared to my 30 gallon PAR=100+ with CO2 but it does grow and sends out multiple stems.

Pogostemon erectus grown in 10 gallon; No CO2; PAR=25


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi mwei,
> 
> Easily one of my favorite plants, and very adaptable. I grow my in low light (PAR=25) with Safe-T-Sorb substrate. No CO2. I dose the a modified EI method. Granted it doesn't grow as quickly with PAR=25 compared to my 30 gallon PAR=100+ with CO2 but it does grow and sends out multiple stems.
> 
> Pogostemon erectus grown in 10 gallon; No CO2; PAR=25


Blah, I'm jealous its a pretty plant.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Not bad at all for par 25. It looks to be about 8" tall? I did not think it would be size appropriate for a 10g.

I should give this plant a try too. T Y 

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi OVT,

Good guess! The taller stems are 8" above the substrate.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi OVT,
> 
> Good guess! The taller stems are 8" above the substrate.


Hi SA,

Sort of easy when you have too many tanks . Maybe we can do some plant trading if you ever need anything of mine.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------

